# 사랑해요



## asd214

안녕 하세요!! guys if 사랑해요 is i love you, then what is 사랑해?


----------



## kenjoluma

-요 is *slightly* politer.


----------



## asd214

네? 감사함니다!!


----------



## Warp3

사랑해
사랑해요
사랑한다
사랑합니다

All these are the present tense conjugations of the same verb (사랑하다 = to love) but in different speech levels (there are actually 7 speech levels, but those 4 are the most commonly used).


----------

